# XP to XP sharing



## inferno (Jul 5, 2005)

I am using WIn XP on both of my computers and only have the advantage of file sharing. I have a Switch that allows me to share my broadband internet connection and the files on both computers. I would like to know how I can share the applications (softwares) that are in the Program Files folder of my computers. Whenever I try to access the folder, I gives me the message that I do not have sufficient previliges or Program Files is not accessible.
I also want to share my Printer and Scanner. Is there any way I can share all these things? Pls. let me know how, as an admin, I can have best network.

Your answers would be very much appreciated :sayyes:


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

look through some of microsofts help links
*here*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What specific "switch" do you have, is this a broadband router?

All machines are must be in the same subnet, i.e. 192.168.0.x where x is any number. The subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0 for most small networks.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.


----------



## inferno (Jul 5, 2005)

*Printer Sharing now successful*

Thanks for all the good tips Johnwill. I am able to share the printer over my network.
I would like to ask again if it is possible to have application sharing? If I have Adobe products only on this PC, can I access them from the other PC through any kind of networking?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Go to My Computer locate the drive/folder/program you want to share and right click on it go to sharing then set it up from there.
Any problems come back to us and we can help.


----------



## inferno (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sharing applications*

Excellent! but one problem. On Photoshop, Imageready, dreamweaver etc, it starts the software but then displays message:
Could not fully start the application. The personalization Information is invalid.
Anyway to still share it guys???
Thanx for all this help!


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

No, you can't share them to my knowledge. It looks for things in the registry from the computer attempting to run the program and when it doesn't find them, that's when the error messages appear. So you can share files but not programs.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The applications you're talking about are not client-server applications, so you need a full installation on each machine.


----------



## inferno (Jul 5, 2005)

*Thanx*

Thanks alot for increasing to my knowledge.
Thanks everyone for contributing


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You could use a program like remote desktop to run the program on the other computer.


----------

